# Civil Partnership in SPAIN



## ravikishan (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Guys! Hope everyones good!

Please answer my querry. 

Am I eligible to claim residency or citizenship in Spain??? if I am married to my Civil Partner, he's a Spanish National.

-- Rav


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are a citizen of the U.K. and you live in Spain, then you can and should become a resident.

I am now resident I can apply for Spanish citizenship after ten years residency, or sooner if I start a new business. However there is not a big reason to do so, the only gain I can find is it would make the passport cheaper.

Cannot comment on the civil partnership, but no doubt others will,

Hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not sure whether UK Civil Partnerships are recognised in Spain but I need to know.....
If one of us gets run over by a bus are our UK wills valid?
We own no property in Spain and apart from a few thousand euros for the next few months' living expenses our money is in UK and Offshore banks.
Not sure what problems may arise, if any...


----------



## ravikishan (Nov 26, 2010)

Please answer my querry. 

Am I eligible to claim residency or citizenship in Spain??? if I am married to my Civil Partner, he's a Spanish National.

P.S: I am not a national of the European Union, but I wish to live with him in Spain. Please advice


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ravikishan said:


> Please answer my querry.
> 
> Am I eligible to claim residency or citizenship in Spain??? if I am married to my Civil Partner, he's a Spanish National.
> 
> P.S: I am not a national of the European Union, but I wish to live with him in Spain. Please advice


Hi, I think you need to contact the Spanish embassy in your country of nationality; as a non-EU citizen you are going to need a visa regardless of your partnership status.

Spain has a status called _pareja de hecho_, which is equivalent to a civil partnership but it isn´t clear what rights they have when one partner is not an EU national.

Las parejas de hecho | iAbogado


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

ravikishan said:


> Hi Guys! Hope everyones good!
> 
> Please answer my query.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you have already received an answer to your query, but I'm currently investigating whether my own British Civil Partnership is legally recognised in Spain. 

Basically. Residency is not dependent on marital status. All you need is to be living in Spain to apply for residence. However, for tax and social security I'm still not 100% sure that a British Civil Partnership is recognised (as of 19/4/12). However, I jointly filed tax returns with my Civil Partner last summer and there has been no petition to refile or fine, so I believe that it was recognised. 

Spain has had Gay Marriage since 2004, and I read an article today dated 2007 that a petition by a gay couple in Malaga had led to Spainish authorities recognising their Civil Partnership as a marriage.

However - like the United States of America, different Spanish communities have different rules and some local authorities take great pains to defy central government - so I have no idea whether your local community will abide by the 2007 court ruling or not. I'm still waiting to find out whether Valencian region does.


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi, I think you need to contact the Spanish embassy in your country of nationality; as a non-EU citizen you are going to need a visa regardless of your partnership status.
> 
> Spain has a status called _pareja de hecho_, which is equivalent to a civil partnership but it isn´t clear what rights they have when one partner is not an EU national.


Rubbish, Britain is in the EU. EU guidelines regarding free movement of citizens do not require British citizens to apply for visas to work or live in Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pittstop said:


> Basically. Residency is not dependent on marital status. All you need is to be living in Spain to apply for residence.


If you are a member of an EU country only!!


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you are a member of an EU country only!!


which as a British Citizen he would be.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pittstop said:


> which as a British Citizen he would be.


And where does the OP say that he's a British Citizen?


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And where does the OP say that he's a British Citizen?


ok I may have "assumed" his status, however it is stated in the opening question "I have a British Civil Partnership". My understanding / assumption was that British Citizenship was required to obtain a British Civil Partnership (though to be honest I am aware it can work the other way around). 

But my original point stands - a civil partnership is irrelevant for resident status. My marital status wasn't even questioned when I applied for mine. All the local authorities wanted to see was my passport and NIE (Número de Identificación de Extranjero) and details of my Spanish address.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pittstop said:


> ok I may have "assumed" his status, however it is stated in the opening question "I have a British Civil Partnership". My understanding / assumption was that British Citizenship was required to obtain a British Civil Partnership (though to be honest I am aware it can work the other way around).
> 
> But my original point stands - a civil partnership is irrelevant for resident status. My marital status wasn't even questioned when I applied for mine. All the local authorities wanted to see was my passport and NIE (Número de Identificación de Extranjero) and details of my Spanish address.


Pittstop, you don't need to assume anything, just read the thread, post number 4


> P.S: I am not a national of the European Union, but I wish to live with him in Spain. Please advice


It's great that you have info and that you're willing to share that with others. So many people come on the forum, take what they can and never come back with anything, which is a shame. On the other hand, you should be aware that the forum is used by all different nationalities with all different kinds of needs, and calling other people's contribution rubbish, especially when it isn't, doesn't help anybody and causes confusion.
:car:My advice is to slow down...:car: and make that pit stop.


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Pittstop, you don't need to assume anything, just read the thread, post number 4
> 
> It's great that you have info and that you're willing to share that with others. So many people come on the forum, take what they can and never come back with anything, which is a shame. On the other hand, you should be aware that the forum is used by all different nationalities with all different kinds of needs, and calling other people's contribution rubbish, especially when it isn't, doesn't help anybody and causes confusion.
> :car:My advice is to slow down...:car: and make that pit stop.


 ok, understood.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pittstop said:


> ok, understood.


OK! 
Sooo, how come you've ended up living in Spain? How do you find life here?


----------

